# Line disappeared on pregnancy test???!!!!!!



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Took a preg test a day after spotting (spotting for about 3-4 days).. It seemed like 2 lines appeared and then 1 line went away. Does this mean I'm prego or not? When should I test again? In a few days or try again tomorrow morning?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Which line went away and how long after you did the test did it disappear? The tests we use at work say to disregard anything which happens after 10 minutes (I think, could have the time wrong).

When to do the test again really depends when you are likely to have conceived. If it was more than a fortnight ago, I'd retest tomorrow. If it was less than that, I'd wait until the two weeks were up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay.. I'm pretty sure I had spotting. I wasn't sure when to test so I tested when I was done with the spotting. So I'll probably just wait a few days or something, so I can get a result.


----------



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

And it was the line where it would have been positive, but disappeared within 2min or something


----------

